# Prozac and OCD



## Oryiah (Jan 17, 2006)

I went to the Psychiatric ER yesterday because my DR has gotten so bad that I just want to sleep so I can dream and not feel it. Its completely brought on by my OCD. I obsess over not wanting to feel detached and so naturally, I do.

I was prescribed Prozac. Has anyone had any success with it for the treatment of OCD and DR?


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

I was put on Lovan for a awhile. ( I hear it's basically prozac, but with a different name). Personally. I hated it. It made me feel even worse, my DP/DR got shit loads worse, I don't know why. Made me feel that I jsut could NOT THINK AT ALL. Like the opposite of OCD, personally i think it feels worse, but that's only with my experience.

I can't even escape DP/Dr in my dreams. It's same, or magnified. Like a dream, inside a dream, inside a dream.


----------

